# Budige Eyes



## Drake (Sep 19, 2016)

I have 5 Budgies, they are all acting normal, but one of the females has a little, what looks like wetness behind the eyes on the feathers. There is no discharge from the nose, and her eyes look normal. All of the other budgies look normal. They all have access to the same things, so it would be odd for one to catch something and the others to not catch it. Is there something normal that could cause the wetness, or could there be something wrong with her?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies Nick. Just like us, budgies eyes will water when irritated. Is she molting or doing excessive preening of herself or one of her friend's ? Probably just something to keep an eye on closely for now and see if it clears up or if you can identify a source of irritation. If they start looking worse, a trip to the avian vet would be good. Would love to see some pic's of your bird's ....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I would suggest you start by carefully rinsing her eyes with a sterile saline solution such as you purchase at a pharmacy.
If that doesn't help clear up the problem in a day or so, then I would recommend you take her to an Avian Vet for a check-up.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Jonah and FaeryBee have given some great advice for helping our your little girl  

Please be sure to update us on her condition, and I hope that it's nothing to worry about!

If her eye still seems irritated after rinsing it with the saline solution, you should drip a little weak chamomile tea (cooled to room temperature, no sweetener) in her eyes, which will help reduce inflammation. :thumbsup:

In the meantime, be sure to read through the links provided by FaeryBee as they will keep you posted on the very best of budgie care practices!

Hope to see you around, and your little girl as well. (What's her name? )

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## Drake (Sep 19, 2016)

Her name is Jade, its only her left eye that is showing the wetness in the feathers behind it. I have been watching her, and it has not gotten any worse, and she still seems fine and happy. Its not exactly easy to get a close photo of her face. She hates anything like a phone or camera anywhere near her. I will wait and see if it gets any better on its own, since none of the other birds are having any problems. If it gets even the slightest bit worse, I will take her to the Vet. It does not seem to bother her either, so it might be nothing.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope that she soon feels better! :fingerx: Keep us posted


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Answer Jonah gave is good. Probably not a problem, but do keep watching in case it does become a problem. From my experience, it never advanced to be serious. Good Luck.


----------



## Drake (Sep 19, 2016)

Jades feathers are not looking wet anymore, just a little dirty. Maybe I will just have to buy a bottle and mist some water over her, to help clean her face. I will still keep an eye on her, but I think she will be fine.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Nick, 

I'm glad to hear that her condition has improved! Misting her lightly may be a good idea. 

Keep in mind that you should not point the bottle directly at her, but rather spray it above her and have the mist settle gently on her, like rain. 

If she doesn't like it (i.e flinches away from it, or tries to run from the water) then it's just fine. You can offer her a shallow pan of water to bathe in if she'd like, too. 

Not all birds like water, though, so keep that in mind


----------

